# Thoroughbred living out all year.



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

I was just wondering if any one else has left there thoroughbred out all year, as im desiding weather to leave my mare out or not, as iv only have her a few months, and debating what to do.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in the Uk too and my TB lives out all year and we only have natural shelter


----------



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks, i dont have a shelter at all sept from bushes and things. x


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A thick stand of trees makes an excellent shelter, in fact most horses will prefer this over a barn.


----------



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks. x


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

we have seven thoroughbreds and all of them live out 24/7 365 days a year. They range from a 6 month old filly to an 18 year old mare. All of them do just fine. However, in the winter and summer they tend to need more food because in the winter they burn of huge amounts of calories staying warm and in the summer they burn off even more than that sweating/keeping cool. They all seem to enjoy it though since they can graze at whim and run around if they feel like it. I find that it helps keep ulcers away and keep them healthier over all and wouldnt change it unless I absolutely had to.

We also dont blanket ours (except for the 18 year old) in the winter, but we live in Texas where it rarely gets below 20 degrees or so even at night.


----------



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

thankyou!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

My TB also lives out all year (North-East Scotland too, where we get two/three feet of snow for two months a year and temperatures down to -20. He needs LOTS of food, as he's a poor doer, so he gets lots of hard feed with plenty oats and sugar beet in the mix, and ad lib haylage through the winter. He also needs plenty rugging, but then again I do clip him out for work. In the worst of the weather, he has a 300g stable quilt on under his 600g winter rug and 150g neck just to keep him cozy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you're just keeping this horse without any intention of riding/schooling/showing her, than you can, like my previous Vet (too far away now) kept his herd of ~40 SB Broodmares in a stand of thick trees as their shelter.
However, you will have problems with wet, soft feet if she doesn't have a decent shelter to dry them. I know this bc I kept horses outside WITH a shelter for 14 years, and I used them for lessons 10/14 of those years. I am much happier now, with stalls for icy weather in the winter even though my 3 spend more than 6 months just turned out with their 16 x 19 shelter off of the barn. One slip on the ice and you'll be paying for an equine chiropractor, just so you know.


----------



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

we dont really get ice where we are so im lucky.. winters not going to be bad this year. x


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's much colder in winter and hotter in summer where I live than the UK and my TB is out 24/7.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, my two are out year round. Admittedly, they're blanketed in the winter, but that's because they're pansies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We keep our horses (including an OTTB) out 24/7 365 days of the year and our vet is thrilled about it. He says it's much healthier for them than being in a stable with drafts and stuffy air. South Carolina is mild but we do get occasional ice storms in the winter. If an ice storm is coming, they're put in stalls in a 3 sided barn until it's over. That's the ONLY time they are stalled unless they are ill. And they are never ill.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My TB also lives outside 24/7, along with my two Arabs. Unless the weather is extremely bad, it's healthier and much more preferable for them. 

I'd rather see a horse outside with a few nicks and a calm demeanor, than stuck in a stall all the time, with an immaculate coat and crazy as a bedbug.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

iv met thoroughbreds who stay out 24/7 id say try it, and base the final decision on how your horse handles the cold. But just put a nice winter blanket on her, and unless it gets sub zero temps, she should be just splended


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My TB has been out 24/7 this winter (no rugs), and she barely even grew a coat... no problem with condition either, and as far as I know she was just on grass and hay.

And my Anglo is out 24/7 but HAS to have rugs on or he loses weight no matter how much you feed him... but he's starting to cope a bit better with the cold now than he used to.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 11, 2012)

My horses live out all year. When I had tb's, they didn't get any special treatment lol. They all loved being outside together 

(mind you, my first young tb was a real wimp, and would hide in the little shelter .. he was a bit precious)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

If you're planning on leaving her out all the time over the winter, make sure you start NOW so she grows the proper winter coat.


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

I've just been debating the same thing. My 9yo TB is underweight at the moment (only just been bought to me after being kept on a stud with grass only 24/7 after being pulled from the racing industry earlier this year) and we're concentrating on getting his weight up as our main priority at the moment. Providing his weight does go up and he holds onto it, he'll most likely be out in the winter 24/7. Already have a HW rug for him too incase he needs it. I think it'll just be a case of seeing how it goes 

XxX


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine is out 24/7 and grows a coat that would disgrace most polar bears. As long as your horse has plenty of hay to stoke the furnace so the speak, water and shelter, he'll be fine.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

My new boy was out last year with his previous owner and he must have lived through it 

I'm planning on him living outside this winter. He will have a medium weight blanket, a heavy weight blanket, neck cover, liner and a sheet. Combinations of these should give us the coverage we need. My barn is super nice though because if the weather gets really bad they can come inside. Last winter the horses never needed to though so I'm hoping for another mild one. 

Extra hay sounds like a good idea though


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ours stay out year round in Wyoming with only a tall wind break (tall wall). We've tried leaving an area of the barn open and they don't go in anyway. 

We don't blanket. They have grass hay available at all times.


----------

